# Eureka mignon single dose tube camera hood



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Single dosing mod for a eureka mignon adaptor tube and camera hood works for blowing the old grounds through just same as the mazzer mod didn't really use it much myself but I've moved the grinder on now. Yours just for the price of postage which I'd have to check out.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks interesting. Would I have to remove the finger guard?!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm well interested in this, as by strange coincidence I have been looking into this mod over the last couple of days. So when you have worked out postage and if it's still available let me know. Thanks ?


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

ajh101 said:


> Looks interesting. Would I have to remove the finger guard?!


the section fits on instead of the hopper load beans into tube grind and then bang hand onto the collapsible camera hood blowing the grinds through

as ajh has shown interest first it's up to him if he wants it if not mines a beer it's all yours I'll wait on response I'll check postage tomorrow and whomever gets back I'll post out to.

thanks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy to give ajh first shout , just letting you know that I'm still here as backup !

Thanks


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Ajh pulled out so its gone to mines a beers I'll pm for postage details please mark as sold mods


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi, I take it this went ages ago but wondered if you bought or made it? Looking for something exactly like this...if you can buy would love to know where.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mines a beer - would u please let u know how u get on with this?

Another eureka owner here looking for single dosing solution


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Mines a beer - would u please let u know how u get on with this?
> 
> Another eureka owner here looking for single dosing solution


 @Kennyboy Hi, sorry for the delay, hope the following will help you. 1) didn't get on with the tube as you can't see how many beans are in there, glass or perspex would be better 2) the camera hood didn't produce enough puff to blow the grinds out, needs to be larger.

I've attached photo of where I'm at, although I'm sure this can be improved upon. I put more than a single dose into the hopper to overcome pop corning as advise by other members of this forum, grind and weigh into the stainless steel jug, dispense into portafilter basket using hopper by @whiteyj use that to level, tamp and go. And at long last a use for that single dose basket that's been kicking around.

Hope this helps

**********


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks mate - great learning for us. Good to see someone trying things


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Are you still single dosing with a mignon minesa?

Really want to do this now. Wondering if u still use same technique and mod?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Are you still single dosing with a mignon minesa?
> 
> Really want to do this now. Wondering if u still use same technique and mod?


Hi, I would be still doing exactly as in my previous post on this, except I have since upgraded grinder and at the moment use the mignon to grind beans for swmbadored  Really unhelpful I know but I did find removing the plastic so called antistatic thingy from the shoot helped, but I was on dark roasts most of the time. Also grinding beans from frozen seemed to help, it started here https://strivefortone.com/2017/01/03/freeze-beans-not-peas/

leading onto here https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/the-grinder-paper-explained

and here http://www.bath.ac.uk/research/news/2016/06/14/chill-coffee-brew/ do not read the article linked to in this prior to bed, it's worse than three shots one straight after the other for making "yer head spin" 

Hope this helps

Mines


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks - I'll read those tomorrow then.

I'll give it a go


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Has anyone tried Acrylic Tubes for the bean hopper. few companies provide cut to size


----------



## remnant24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Juba said:


> Has anyone tried Acrylic Tubes for the bean hopper. few companies provide cut to size


Any product page links? If not, what diameter is needed for the Mignon?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

remnant24 said:


> Any product page links? If not, what diameter is needed for the Mignon?


https://www.rapidonline.com/gammacril-extruded-clear-acrylic-tube-outside-%C3%B8-40mm-inside-%C3%B8-34mm-x-500mm-37-3815

40mm Outside Diameter 34mm Inside Diameter


----------



## remnant24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

https://galvanisedsteelguttering.co.uk/products/87mm-black-prelaq-steel-round-rainwater-hopper

I would spray paint this silver - once the grinder finally arrives...


----------

